# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Paulo Coelho

## ILovePejaa

*Manual i Luftëtarit të Dritës - Paulo Coelho*

Luftëtari i dritës nuk ka gjithnjë besim. Ka raste kur ai nuk beson hiç fare. Ai pyet zemrën e tij: "Sa vlen të bësh një përpjekje të tillë". Por zemra e tij rri e heshtur. Dhe luftëtari duhet të vendosë vetë. Atëherë ai kërkon një shembull. I kujtohet që Jezuzi ka kaluar nëpërmjet një etape të ngjashme, për të mundur të jetojë fatin njerëzor në tërësinë e tij. "Largoje nga unë këtë helm", ka thënë Jezusi. Edhe ai e ka humbur forcën dhe guximin, por asnjëherë nuk është ndalur. Luftëtari i dritës vazhdon rrugën pa patur besim. Por ai nuk ndalet, dhe besimi më në fund rikthehet.
* * *
Luftëtari e di se aksh njeri nuk është një ishull. Ai e di se nuk mund të luftojë vetëm; kushdo qoftë projekti i tij, ai varet gjithmonë nga të tjerë njerëz. Ka nevojë të diskutojë për strategjinë e tij, të kërkojë ndihmë dhe në momente pushimi, të shkëmbejë me dikë historira lufte. Por ai nuk lejon që njerëzit të ngatërrojnë shoqërinë e tij me një mungesë sigurie. Eshtë transparent në veprimet e tij, por i fshehtë në projekte. Një luftëtar i dritës vallëzon me bashkëluftëtarët e tij, por nuk ia lë askujt përgjegjësinë për hapat e tij.
* * *
Për luftërarin nuk ka dashur të pamundur. Ai nuk lejon të trembet nga heshtja, nga indiferenca ose nga mospranimi. Ai di se pas maskës së akullt që përdorin njerëzit, ndodhet një zemër e prushtë. Prandaj luftëtari i rrezikon më shumë se të tjerët. Ai kërkon papushim dashurinë e dikujt - edhe nëse kjo kërkon të dëgjojë fjalën "jo", të kthehet në shtëpi I mundur, të ndihet i flakur trup e shpirt. Një luftëtar nuk ia lejon vetes të tmerrohet, kur kërkon atë për të cilën ka nevojë. Pa dashuri, ai është hiçgjë.
* * *
Luftëtari i dritës e njeh heshtjen që paraprin një betejë vendimtare. Dhe kjo qetësi duket se thotë: "Gjërat kanë ndaluar. Ia vlen më mirë ta lëmë luftën mënjantë dhe të argëtohemi pakëz". Luftëtarët pa përvojë i hedhin armët dhe ankohen nga mërzia. Luftëtari, ai është i vëmendshëm ndaj heshtjes; diku, diçka po ndodh. E di se tërmetet shkatërruese shfaqen pa lajmëruar. Për të kaluar pyjet natën, ai e di se, kur kafshët nuk bëjnë asnjë zhurmë, rreziku është afër. Ndërsa të tjerët bashkëbisedojnë, luftëtari përgatitet të përdori shpatën dhe shikon horizontin.
* * *
Luftëtari i dritës beson. Sepse ai beson në mrekullira, mrekullirat fillojnë të ndodhin. Sepse ka besim që mendimi i tij t'ia ndryshojë atij jetën, jeta e tij fillon të ndyshojë. Sepse është I sigurt që do të gjejë dashurinë, kjo dashuri shfaqet papritur. Kohë pas kohe, është i zhgënjyer. Ndonjëherë, ai plagoset. Atëherë ai dëgjon komentet: "Sa naiv që është!" Por luftëtari e di se ky është çmimi që duhet paguar. Për çdo disfatë ai ka dy fitore me të cilat mund të mburret. Të gjithë ata që besojnë e dine këtë.
* * *
Luftëtari i dritës ka mësuar se është më mirë të ndjekë dritën. Ai ka tradhtuar, gënjyer, është larguar nga rruga e tij, ka prishur armëpushimet. Dhe çdo gjë e tij ka vazhduar të ketë sukses - si të mos kish ndodhur gjë. Megjithatë një humnerë shfaqet befas. Mund të bëjmë mijëra hapa me vendosmëri - thjesht një hap më tepër mund të jetë fundi I gjithçkaje. Atëherë luftëtari ndalon në kohë. Ai ndalet sepse ka dëgjuar katër komente: "Ti gjithnjë ke bërë gabime. Je shumë i vjetër për të ndryshuar. Ti nuk je i mirë. Ti nuk e meriton këtë". Atëherë ai ngre sytë drejt qiellit. Dhe një zë thotë: "Çdokush bën gabime. Ti je i falur, por unë nuk mund të të fal, kundër dëshirës sate. Vendos ti". Luftëtari i vërtetë i dritës pranon faljen.
* * *
Luftëtari i dritës kërkon gjithmonë të përmirësohet. Çdo goditje e shpatës së tij mbart në vetvete shekuj të tërë urtësie dhe mendimi. Çdo goditje duhet të ketë forcën dhe shkathtësinë e të gjithë luftëtarëve të së kaluarës, që sot akoma vazhdojnë të bekojnë luftën. Çdo lëvizje në betejë u bën homazhe qëndrimeve që brezat e mëparshëm kanë dashur të transmetojnë nëpërmjet Traditës. Luftëtari zhvillon bukurinë e goditjeve të tij.
* * *
Një luftëtar i dritës është njeri që mund t'i besosh. Bën disa gabime dhe shpesh I duket vetja më i rëndësishëm sesa është realisht. Por nuk gënjen. Kur u afrohet shokëve rreth zjarrit bisedon me ta. E di se fjalët që dalin nga goja e tij ruhen në memorjen e Universit si një dëshmi e mendimit të tij. Dhe luftëtari mendon mirë: "Pse po flas kaq shumë, kur nuk jam në gjendje të bëj gjithçka që them unë? - Mendimet që ti mbron publikisht, do të duhet të përpiqesh të jetosh në harmoni me to", I përgjigjet zemra e tij. Pikërisht sepse mendon se është çka thotë vetë, luftëtari përfundon duke u bërë i tillë, ajo që pohon se është.
* * *
Një luftëtari e di se një engjëll dhe një djall zihen në dorën që mban shpatën. Djalli thotë: "Ti do të dobësohesh. Nuk do ta dish se cili është momenti më i përshtatshëm. Ti ke frikë". Engjëlli thotë: "Ti do dobësohesh. Nuk do ta dish se cili është momenti më I përshtatshëm. Ti ke frikë". Luftëtari habitet. Që të dy kanë thënë të njëjtën gjë. Djalli vazhdon: "Më ler mua të të ndihmoj'. Engjëlli thotë: "Unë të ndihmoj". Luftëtari kupton atëherë ndryshimin. Fjalët janë të njëjta, por aleatët të ndryshëm. Dhe zgjedh dorën e engjëllit të tij.
* * *
Ka raste kur e keqja e ndjek luftëtarin. Atëherë qetë - qetë, ky e fton atë të hyjë në tendën e vet. Luftëtari e pyet të keqen: "A do të më plagosësh mua, apo dëshiron të plagosësh dikë tjetër perms meje?" E keqja hiqet se nuk e dëgjon. Pretendon se i njeh dobësitë e shpirtit të luftëtarit. Sulmon në plagët e pashëruara dhe kërkon hakmarrje. Ia kujton se është i vetmi që njeh kurthe dhe helmet e duhura që do ta ndihmojnë luftëtarin t'I shkatërrojë tërë armiqtë e tij. Luftëtari i dritës dëgjon. Nëse e keqja hutohet për një moment, luftëtari kërkon që të vazhdojë bisedën e tij dhe i kërkon asaj detaje rreth projekteve të tij. Pastaj, ngrihet dhe ia mbath. E keqja ka folur aq shumë, ai është aq i lodhur dhe aq i zbrazët sa nuk arrin as ta ndjekë atë.
* * *
"Hitleri mund ta ketë humbur luftën në fushëbetejë, por në fund të fundit ka fituar diçka, thotë Marek Halter. Sepse njeriu I shekullit të XX ka krijuar kampin e përqendrimit dhe ringjallur torturën, dhe u ka mësuar njerëzve se është e mundur t'i mbyllësh sytë para fatkeqësive të të tjerëve". Ndoshta ka të drejtë: Ka fëmijë të braktisur, civilë të masakruar, të pafajshëm që janë burgosur, pleq të vetmuar, pijanecë buzë kanalit budallenj në pushtet. Por ndoshta nuk ka aspak të drejtë: ka edhe luftëtarë të dritës. E luftëtarët e dritës nuk e pranojnë kurrë të papranueshmen.
* * *
Një luftëtar i dritës është gjithmonë vigjilent. Ai nuk i pyet të tjerët për të vrigëlluar shpatën. As nuk e humb kohën duke shpjeguar gjestet e tij; besnik ndaj vendimeve të Zotit, ai përgjigjet për gjithçka bën. Ai vështron përbri tij dhe njeh miqtë. Vështron pas shpine dhe dallon armiqtë; është i pamëshirshëm ndaj tradhtisë, por nuk hakmerret; kënaqet tek largon armiqtë nga jeta e tij, pa luftuar me ta më gjatë se sa është nevoja. Një luftëtar nuk tenton të duket, ai është.
* * * 
Luftëtari i dritës ka mësuar se Zoti e përdor vetminë për t'u mësuar njërëzve harmoninë. E përdor zemërimin për të treguar vlerën e pafund të paqes. Shqetësimin, për të vënë në dukje rëndësinë e aventurës dhe të braktisjes. Zoti e përdor heshtjen për të ngulitur në mendjen e njerëzve përgjegjësinë e fjalëve. Lodhjen që të njohim vlerën e pushimit. Sëmundjen, për të nxjerrë në pah bekimin që përfaqëson shëndeti. Zoti përdor zjarrin për të mësuar ne mbi ujin. Tokën, që ne të kuptojmë vlerën e ajrit. Ai e përdor vdekjen për të nxjerrë në pah rëndësinë e jetës.

----------


## dikeafajtore

E kam lexuar me shume kujdes dhe sa here qe e rilexoj e kuptoj ndryshe, ose me sakte e shikoj ne shume plane. Eshte nje pjese vertet e rralle dhe shume e veshtire njekohesisht, sepse merr persiper analize, perkufizim, klasifikim duke gershetuar nje filozofi te tere. Kush mund te quhet luftetar i drites? Ose me sakte cili eshte kuptimi alegorik i drites? Eshte nje perkufizim shume i veshtire dhe i gjere... Anyway, me pelqen ta lexoj kur jam ne dileme , me ndihmon te shoh ndonje gje atje ku eshte fshehur keq....Flmn per postimin.....Dikea

----------


## shigjeta

Pjese SHUME E BUKUR.  Ashtu sic thote dhe Dikea e lexon dhe e rilexon dhe cdo here gjen dicka me shume nga analiza qe autori ka bere.  Mbi te gjitha me pelqen nje sense optimizmi qe theksohet gjate gjithe pjeses

----------


## Estella

Narcisi... 


Paulo Coelho - nga Alkimisti





Kur vdiq Narcisi, erdhën zanat e malit dhe e gjetën liqenin, më parë ujëmbël, e tash të shndërruar në govatë lotësh të njelmëta.
  - Pse qan? e pyetën zanat e malit.
  - Qaj për Narcisin - tha liqeni.
  - Ah, nuk na çudit aspak vaji yt për Narcisin - vazhduan ato. - Edhe përkundër asaj që ne gjithnjë ngarendnim pas tij nëpër mal, ti ishe i vetmi që e pate rastin nga afër ta shikoje bukurinë e tij.
  - Pse, i bukur ishte Narcisi? - pyeti liqeni.
  - E kush pos teje mund ta dijë më mirë? - u përgjigjën të befasuara zanat. - Në fund të fundit, ai çdo ditë nga brigjet tuaja përkulej mbi ty.
  Liqeni për një çast heshti. Më në fund tha:
  - Unë qaj për Narcisin, por kurrë s'kam vërejtur se ishte i bukur.
  "E vajtoj Narcisin pse, sa herë që përkulej mbi mua, në fundin e syve të tij shihja reflektimin e bukurisë sime".

----------


## Fiori

Kam lexuar nga Coelho ne anglisht, po nuk me ka rene ne dore ndonje veper e tij ne shqip. Sot duke kerkuar ne internet gjeta pak informacion mbi librin e tij Alkimisti ne shqip.

_Fragment_

Alkimisti mori nje liber qe dikush nga karvani e kishte sjelle me vete. Libri ishte pa kapak, megjithate ai mundi ta njohe autorin e tij: ishte Oscar Wilde. Teksa shfletonte faqet, gjeti aty te shkruar historine e Narcisit. Alkimisti e njihte legjenden e atij djaloshi qe shkonte perdite te sodiste bukurine e fytyres ne ujerat e liqenit. Kaq i magjepsur ishte pas vetes, saqe nje dite i shkau kemba dhe u mbyt . Aty ku djaloshi u mbyt na mbiu nje lule, qe me vone e qyajten narcis. Oscar Wilde nuk e linte me kaq kete histori. Ai tregonte se kur narcissi vdiq, renden tek ai Oreadet-nimfat e pyllit-dhe vune re se liqeni ishte shnderruar nga nje hauz me ujera te embla ne nje poce me lot te hidhur. 


_Pak mbi filmin e bazuar mbi kete veper, marre nga koha ne net :_

Nga botimi i parë i këtij libri, më 1998 ishin shitur vetëm 900 kopje, ndërkohë që botuesi vendosi ti jap fund botimit me kaq. Por, dy vjet më vonë, një botues tjetër më i madh i bleu të drejtat autoriale të librit dhe, më pas gjithçka është histori. Libri u shit, u stërshit dhe Coelho shkroi dhe rishkroi deri në kulmin e famës dhe të popullaritetit. Shtëpia Warner Bros Pictures i bleu të drejtat e librit për ekranizimin e këtij romani qysh në vitet e hershme të nëntëdhjetave, por Coelho, të cilit iu ishin dhënë të gjitha mundësitë për zgjedhje kurrsesi nuk ia kishte dalur të bie në ujdi me filmaxhinj, deri më tani. Mirëpo, pasi e kishte gjetur të vërtetin, në këtë rast Fishburnein, Coelho bëri të ditur se ky film do të paraqesë ekranizimin e parë dhe të fundit të njërit prej cilido librave të tij. Filmi Alkimisti do të fillojë të xhirohet në fund të këtij viti, në Jordani, ndërsa në kinema është planifikuar të paraqitet gjatë vitit të ardhshëm. Studioja Warner Brothers ka miratuar buxhetin për këtë film që është i barabartë me 80 milionë dollarë. Gjithashtu dihet se në film, përveç Fishbournit, do të luajnë edhe dy yje të ekranit, aktori Jeremy Irons dhe popmbretëresha Madonna. Vitin e shkuar kritikët e kishin quajtur Coelhon një pseudofilozof për shkak të sipërfaqshmërisë së tij në shkrime. Përballë kritikave të këtilla Coelho zakonisht i kishte rrudhur shpatullat dhe ishte mbrojtur duke deklaruar se kritikat e tilla janë vetëm nxitje për projekte të tij të mëtutjeshme.

----------


## Eni

Nga Coelho, te cilin e kam lexuar ne gjermanisht, "Alkimisti" s'me ka pelqyer dhe aq shume. M'u duk se po shfletoja nje perralle.
Ndersa libri i tij i fundit "11 Minuta" me ka pelqyer tej mase. Gjithesesi dhe ky ne fund perfundoi me nje happy-end!

----------


## macia_blu

Coelho, eshte besimtar...po te mos themi se  eshte i ndikuar (pervec realitetit te tij personal)nga  besimi biblik. Ne roman  ai e shpreh bukur kete besim  duke krijuar ngjarje e personazhe si alkimisti.Pak a shume krejt romanet, dhe  vete jeta jone (kjo e verteta) s'eshte tjeter vecse nje perralle.
Un e kam pelqyer shume alkimstin, po keshtu edhe "djalli dhe zonjusha prym"    "veronika vendosi te vdese"
11 minutat nuk i paskam lexuar.
(shtoj, se e kam lexuar ne shqip)

Kur te kem kohe , po qe se do kem , do sjelle ndonje fragment nga veronika...

----------


## Stresi

Romani Alkimisti i Coelhos së shpejti do të bëhet film 

PRISHTINË, 13 TETOR - Autori më i lexuar brazilian, Paulo Coelho, pas kërkimit të tij dhjetëvjeçar, më në fund ia doli ta gjejë formulën përkatëse për ekranizimin e romanit të tij më të popullarizuar Alkimisti (The Alchemist). Coelho është njëri ndër autorët më të lexuar dhe më të shitur tani në botë. Romanet e tij (Alkimisti, Veronika vendos të vdes, Mali i pestë, Djalli dhe zonjusha Prym, Manual për luftëtarin e dritës, të përkthyer edhe në gjuhën shqipe, plus romani Buzë lumit Pjedra rrija dhe qaja dhe Pelegrini) janë të përkthyer gjithsej në 56 gjuhë të ndryshme të botës dhe të shitura në më shumë se 40 milionë kopje. Mirëpo, Coelhos iu deshën jo më pak se dhjetë vjet kërkime për ta gjetur skenarin më të përshtatshëm, të adaptuar për film, në temën e Alkimistit. Për befasi të të gjithëve, regjisor i filmit do të jetë aktori Laurence Fishburne. Fishburne, i cili luan njërin ndër rolet krysore në filmin trilogjik The Matrix (Matriksi), në filmin e ardhshëm Alkimisti do të ketë një përgjegjësi të trefishtë, atë të regjisorit, skenaristit dhe të rolit kryesor. Libri Alkimisti, bën fjalë për djaloshin, i cili gjatë kohës së inkuzicionit katolik niset nga Andaluzia drejt vendit të piramidave egjiptiane në kërkim të thesarit të madh. Është një rrëfim për kërkimin dhe gjetjen e vetvetes si dhe të fatit, që nganjëherë është më afër se sa mendohet. Ky rrëfim mistik ia doli ta robërojë imagjinatën e miliona lexuesve anembanë botës.

Fishburne - aktor, skenarist dhe regjisor i Alkimistit

Nga botimi i parë i këtij libri, më 1998 ishin shitur vetëm 900 kopje, ndërkohë që botuesi vendosi ti jap fund botimit me kaq. Por, dy vjet më vonë, një botues tjetër më i madh i bleu të drejtat autoriale të librit dhe, më pas gjithçka është histori. Libri u shit, u stërshit dhe Coelho shkroi dhe rishkroi deri në kulmin e famës dhe të popullaritetit. Shtëpia Warner Bros Pictures i bleu të drejtat e librit për ekranizimin e këtij romani qysh në vitet e hershme të nëntëdhjetave, por Coelho, të cilit iu ishin dhënë të gjitha mundësitë për zgjedhje kurrsesi nuk ia kishte dalur të bie në ujdi me filmaxhinj, deri më tani. Mirëpo, pasi e kishte gjetur të vërtetin, në këtë rast Fishburnein, Coelho bëri të ditur se ky film do të paraqesë ekranizimin e parë dhe të fundit të njërit prej cilido librave të tij. Filmi Alkimisti do të fillojë të xhirohet në fund të këtij viti, në Jordani, ndërsa në kinema është planifikuar të paraqitet gjatë vitit të ardhshëm. Studioja Warner Brothers ka miratuar buxhetin për këtë film që është i barabartë me 80 milionë dollarë. Gjithashtu dihet se në film, përveç Fishbournit, do të luajnë edhe dy yje të ekranit, aktori Jeremy Irons dhe popmbretëresha Madonna. Vitin e shkuar kritikët e kishin quajtur Coelhon një pseudofilozof për shkak të sipërfaqshmërisë së tij në shkrime. Përballë kritikave të këtilla Coelho zakonisht i kishte rrudhur shpatullat dhe ishte mbrojtur duke deklaruar se kritikat e tilla janë vetëm nxitje për projekte të tij të mëtutjeshme.

----------


## gjongjini

Une tani po lexoj ne shqip "manual i luftetarit te drites".
Eshte me te vertete shume i bukur.

----------


## hope31

une kam lexuar ne shqip librin e tij me titull"njembedhjetye minuta"
i bukur

----------


## Trchick

"Alkimisti" dhe "Veronika vendos te vdese" me kane pelqyer,megjithese tek "Veronika" funin e mora pek me mend.Kurse "Djalli dhe zonjusha Prym" me eshte dukur nje liber kot me kot qe me ka hmbur kohen.Nuk me la me asgje.Ky filmi kur do te dale?

----------


## LAINA

Mund te them qe "Alkimisti" me ka pelqyer vertet, megjithate kam pothuajse 10vjet qe e kam lexuar, kur sapo kishte dale, keshtu qe per nje opinion me te pjekur ndoshta duhet ta lexoj prape. Me ka pelqyer edhe "11 minuta", edhe pse deri diku i lehte, pamvaresisht nga menyra se si eshte trajtuar historia. Me teper Koelho me ka pelqyer me "Zahiri", aty pervec historise ai ka shpalosur nje stil te vetin, komplet te vecante, dhe kur e lexon te duket njekohesisht sa fragmentar, aq edhe i thelle.

----------


## ABSOLUTE

Eshte nje tregim, qe P, Coelo nuk e ka botuar ne "MAnuali I luftetarit te drites", qe mu ka duk shume i bukur, po e them, me fjale te thjeshta, ngase tregimin, nuk munda ta gjej:
perafersisht eshte keshtu:

Ne nje dite me diell, nxenesi e pyet mesuesin: 
-Si mund ta gjej perndritjen?

Mesuesi e shikon disa caste, nxenesin dhe i thot, shikoje diellin disa caste!
Kur nxenesi pastaj, ul' koken nga shikimi i diellit, mesuesi i drejtohet:

a je duke pare mire tani...? 
Nxenesi ia kthen, jo m'i ka verbuar dielli syte, nuk shohe mire?!
Atehere mesuesi i thot, nese pretendon, qe shpejt ta gjesh perndritjen, do te verbohesh.

Ky eshte mesazhi i Coelos, pak a shume. 
Me falni qe nuke gjeta tregimin origjinal te tij...
por e kam lexuar ka afer 15 vite dhe nuk e kam harruar...

 Manuali , eshte cool!!

----------


## Kreksi

Paolo  Coello eshte nje autor i famshem, s"ka diskutim...
Burimet e tija jane teper mistke sa i perkete frymzimit  me ngjarje te ndryshme, sa kalon nga nje kontinent ne tjetrin, nga nje regjion ne tjetrin per nje brezilien kjo eshte e pa zbuluar njehere mirepo nje dite do dali ne sheshe edhe menyra se si eshte prokuruar ky autor nga rrefimet e te tjerve...
Shkrimtaret si ky kendej ne perendim kan pas vetes shume antena, kan njerez qe punojne e veprojne per te, me ne fund nje nenshkrim i tije mjafton, veprim i nje lloje organizate botrore sektare.
Kjo organizat nentokesore quhet Shkrimtari,  kurresesi një shkrimtar !

----------


## augusta b

me kapet.po lexoj librin magjistarja e portobelos.sa mbarova zahir.keto i bleva bashke.

----------


## spirobeg

Paolo Coelho eshte fantastik , kam lexuar Alkimistin , Zahiri dhe Mali i peste . me pelqeu shume.

----------


## Zombi

*Muzika që vinte nga shtëpia - Paulo Coelho*


Në mbrëmjen e krishëlindjeve, mbreti ftoi kryeministrin e tij për shëtitjen e tyre të zakonshme. Ai kënaqeshte duke shikuar dekorimet e rrugëve, por meqë nuk dëshironte të bisedonte për harxhimet që ishin bërë për kënaqësine e tij, ata të dy gjithnjë fshiheshin nga njëri tjetri si tregëtarët e vendeve të largërta. 

Ata shëtitën nëpër qendrën e qytetit duke admiruar dritat, pemët e krishëlindjeve, qirijtë që digjeshin nëpër shkallët e shtëpive. Tezgat që shitnin dhurata, dhe gra, burra, fëmijë që vraponin të festonin natën e krishëlindjeve në tryezat e tyre familjare të mbushura përplot me ushqime. 

Duke u kthyer, ata kaluan nëpër pjesën e varfër të qytetit,  ku atmosfera ishte krejtësisht ndryshe. Aty nuk kishte as drita, nuk kishte as qirinjë, nuk kishte as aromë të shijshme ushqimesh që do të servoheshin enkas. Nuk kishte as edhe një shpirt të gjallë nëpër rrugë, dhe siç bënte për çdo vit, mbreti edhe kësaj rradhe i bëri vërejte kryeministrit, se ai duhej më shumë tju përkushtojej të varfërve të mbretërisë së tij. Kryeminsti miratoi me kokë, duke e ditur se çështja do të harrohej përsëri, do të varrosej ditë për ditë nga miratimi i burokracisë së buxhetit  dhe bisedimeve me të huajt madhështor. 

Papritmas, ato dëgjuan disa tinguj muzike që vinin nga njëra nga shtëpitë më të varfëra. Kasollja ishte shumë e shkatëruar dhe trau i drunjtë ishte i kalbur e i plasaritur sa që mezi u afruan dhe shikuan se çka po ndodhte aty. Atë që panë ato ishte krejtësisht absurde: Një plak në karrocë, që mesa dukej qante,  një grua re e kokë-qethur duke vallëzuar dhe një burr i ri me sy të pikëlluar duke e dridhur defin e duke kënduar një këngë popullore.

Do të hy të shoh se çpo bëjnë ato, tha mbreti.

Ai trokiti. Muzika u ndal, dhe burri i ri erdhi dhe hapi derën. 

Ne jemi tregëtar, dhe po kërkojmë vend për të kaluar natën. Dëgjuam muzikën, pamë që ishit akoma të zgjuar, dhe menduam se ndoshta mund të kalojmë natën këtu. 

Mund të gjeni strehim në hotelet e qytetit. Ne mjerisht nuk mund të ju ndihmojmë. Pavarësisht nga muzika, kjo shtëpi është përplot pikëllim dhe vuajtje.

 A mund të di se pse?

Për shkakun tim. Ishte zëri i plakut në karrocë.  Kalova tërë jetën time duke e mesuar djalin tim bukurshkrim, që të mundej një ditë të gjej një punë si sekretar në pallat. Por vitet kaluan dhe një punë e tillë nuk u hap kurrë. Pastaj, mbrëmë pashë një ëndërr budallaqe: Një engjull më tha të blej një kupë të argjendtë, sepse do të na vinte mbreti për vizitë. Ai do të pinte nga kupa dhe do të punësonte birin tim. 

Engjulli ishte shumë bindës, sa që unë vendosa të veproj ashtu siç më tha ai. Pasi që ne nuk kishim para, nusja ime shiti flokët e saj, që të blejë gotën. Ato të dy, po mundohen të më japën frymë krishlindjesh, por pa sukses.

Mbreti pa kupën e argjendtë, ju kërkoi që ti jepshin një gotë uj, për të shuar etjen dhe përpara se të nisej ju tha:

E dini që sot, ne ishim duke biseduar me kryeministrin dhe na tregoi se ai do të hap vende të reja pune për sekretar javën e ardhëshme

 Plaku e miratoi me kokë, por nuk besoi në atë që dëgjoi dhe ju tha lamtumirë të huajve. Megjithatë, të nesërmen një lajm mbretëror u lexua nëpër rrugët e qytetit, një sekretar i ri kërkohej për në pallatin mbetëror. Në ditën e caktuar dhoma e pranimeve ishte mbushur përplot me njerëz të cilët do të konkurronin për atë vend pune. Kryeministi hyri dhe ju kërkoi të gjithëvë të përgatisin fletët dhe lapsat e tyre. Kjo është tema e hartimit tuaj: Pse një plak qan, një grua kokë-qethur vallëzon dhe një burrë i ri këndon?. 

Një shushërimë mosbesimi kaloi nëpër dhomë. Askush nuk dinte të tregojë një ngjarje të tillë, përveç djaloshit të leckosur që ishte ulur në skaj dhe duke qeshur filloi të shkruaj._Bazuar nga një ngjarje indiane_.

----------


## trysil

Coelho është shkrimtar i madh latinoamerikan. Pas Borhesit, Sabatos, Markezit, Lasos është latinoamerikani më i madh që qarkullon  me veprën e tij gjithkah. I përkthyer në dhjetëra gjuhë në Evropë Amerikë e gjetiu.
Tek ne, në Shqipri dhe Kosovë prej vitesh qarkullojnë një mori veprash të koelho-s si: 

Alkimisti (kryevepër e autorit)
Veronika vendos të vdes
Manuali i luftëtarit të dritës
Zonja Prym dhe djalli
Mali i pestë
11 minuta 
Zahiri

*Në gjithë veprën e tij kemi ngjyrimet narrative shumështresore që shtrihen në linjat e metafizikës, mistikës, religjionit, filozofisë e  mitit.* 

Nga e gjithë krijimtaria e tij, dallohet Alkimisti për mënyrën e rrëfimit, për stilin dhe magjinë e artit të madh. Në asnjë vepër tjetër nuk ndoqi linjat që u shfaqen në romanin Alkimisti, i cili edhe e bëri të famshëm.
Mbase rezultati i papërsëritshëm i Akimistit është rrjedhojë e asaj se Paulo Coelho për shumë vite ishte marr me alkiminë. 
Rezultatet në fushën e hulumtimit të alkimisë qenë zero, por në romanin Alkimisti të papërsëritshme brenda opusit krijues të Coelhos.

----------


## maryp

marre nga libri '' JAM SI LUMI QE VERSHON''

*Manuel eshte  burre i rendesishem dhe i domosdoshem*

Manuel ka nevoje te jete gjithmone i zene me pune.perndryshe do te gjendet duke menduar qe jeta e tij nuk ka kuptim, qe po humbet kohe, qe shoqeria nuk ka nevoje per te dhe qe asnjeri e do..
dhe keshtu, sapo zgjohet, ka shume gjera per te bere: te shohe lajmet ne televizor(mbase dicka ka ndodhur gjate nates), lexon gazeten (mbse nuk ka leuar ndonje ngjarje te rendesishme te dites se meparshme), i thote gruas te pergadise femite qe te mos arrijne vone ne shkolle,te hype ne makine, taksi , autobuz ne nje vagon te metropolitanes....gjithmone ekstremisht i koncentruar, fikson boshllekun pastaj oren, here pas here duke bere ndonje telefonate me celular- gjithmone ne levizje ne menyre qe te gjithe te shohin qe ai eshte i rendesishem, i dobishem per njerezine.
Manuel arrin ne vendin e punes dhe kushton vemendjen e tij praktikave qe e presin mbi tryeze. Nese eshte nenpunes, ben te pamunduren qe shefi te shohe saktesine dhe pergjegjesine e tij. Nese eshte drejtues, urdheron te gjithe ti kushtojne vemendje punes.
Nese nuk ka ndonje pune te rendesishme per te bere, Manuel sforcohet te gjeje dicka per te bere: fillon te organizoje programe pune , vendos linja te reja aksioni.
Manuel nuk shkon te haje dreke kurre vetem. Nese eshte drejtues, ulet gjithmone me miqte, diskuton gjithmone strategji te reja, flet keq per konkurrencen, le te kuptoje qe ka gjithmone nje strategji si rezerve, ankohet- me krenari- per ngarkesen e madhe te punes qe ka. 
Edhe nese eshte nenpunes ulet te haje dreke me miqte: ankohet per shefin dhe per orarin jashte punes qe eshte i detyruar te beje, afermon pak si i shqetesuar- por me krenari- qe ne pune shume gjera varen nga ai..
Drejtues apo nenpunes,Manuel punon gjithe mbasditen.Here pas here shikon oren; afrohet momenti per tu kthyer ne shtepi, po ka akoma nje detaj per te zgjidhur ketu, nje dokument per tu firmosur.... Eshte njeri i ndershem e me ndershmeri fiton dhe rrogen, eshte pikerisht cfare te tjeret presin nga ai, eshte realizimi i endrrave te prinderve te tij, qe kane bere shume sakrifica ne menyre qe ai te kishte nje arsim te mire.
Ne fund kthehet ne shtepi.Ben nje dush te nxehte, vesh rroba ma te rehatshme, dhe ha darke me familjen. interesohet per detyrat e femive, per aktivitetet e gruas. Nganjehere flet per punen e tij, por vetem ne menyre qe te merret si shembull nga femite- sigurisht qe nuk ka zakon te sjelle shqetesimet e punes ne shtepi. Ne fund te darkes, femite- qe nuk duan tja dine per shembuj , detyra o gjera te tilla- ngrihen shpejt nga tavolina dhe shkojne te ulen perpara pc-se.Edhe Manuel ngrihet nga tavolina per tu ulur perpara nje aparati te vjeter qe i kujton femijerine :mace e verdhe: elevizori. Shikon serish lajmet (mbase ka ndodhur dicka ne mbasdite, vone). 
vete ne krevat, dhe aty e pret si gjithmone nje liber teknik mbi komodine: si drejtues apo nenpunes, e di qe konkurrenca eshte e eger dhe nje njeri qe nuk eshte i azhornuar rrezikon humbjen e vendit te punes e duhet te perballoje diaventuren me te keqe- papunesine.
SHkemben disa fjale me gruan- ne fund te fundit eshte burre xhentil, punetor, i dashur, qe kujdeset per familjen e tijdhe eshte i gatshem ta mbroje ne cdo rrethane.
Ne fund e mund gjumi: e di qe te nesermen do te jete shume i zene me pune, per kete ka nevoje te rifitoje energjite e humbura.
Gjate nates Manuel enderron.
Nje engjell e pyet:''Perse e ben?''
dhe ai i pergjigjet:''Sepse jam nje njeri i ndergjigjshem.''
Engjelli vazhdon ta pyes:'' je ne gjendje te ndalohesh per 15 min ne dite? per te veshturar boten, te shokosh vetveten o me thjeshte per te mos bere asgje.''
Manuel pergjigjet qe do ti pelqente por nuk ka kohe..
''Po me mashtron,'' thote engjulli. ''Te gjithe e kane aq kohe: por eshte kurajoja qe mungon.Puna eshte bekim, kur na ndihmon te mendojme per ate qe po bejme. por behet mallkim ne momentin qe behet e dobishme vetem per te na penguar te mendojme per sensin e jetes tone.''
Manuel zgjohet ne mes te nates. eshte i mbuluar nga djeret e ftohta.Kurajo? Si mundet nje njeri qe sakrifikohet per familjen te mos kete kohe per te mos u ndaluar per 15 minuta?
Eshte me mire ta zere gjumi serish. Sigurisht , qe keto pyetje nuk te cojne gjekundi- dhe neser ai do te jete shume i zene

----------


## maryp

*Manuel eshte njeri i lire* 

Manuel punon per 30 vjet, edukon femite, u jep atyre shembullin e mire. I dedikon trupin dhe shpirtin profesionit dhe nuk pyet kurre veten:'' A ka kuptim kjo qe po bej?'' I vetmi mendim qe ai ka eshte te mendoje qe sa me shume do te jete i zene me pune, aq me teper do te duket i rendesishem ne syte e te tjereve.
Femijet rriten e largohen nga shtepia: ai merr nje cmim ne pune.Ne diten qe i dhurojnenje ore dhe nje stilolaps si falenderim per te gjitha vitet e besnikerise ndaj punes se tij, koleget me te ngushte derdhin ndonje pike loti.. pastaj arrin momenti i shumepritur: eshte ne pension, i lire te beje cfare te doje!
Ne muajt e pare, here pas here kthehet ne zyren qe ka punuar per shume vite e shkemben ndonje fjale me ish  koleget. Tani i lejon vetes kenaqesine te beje ate qe ka deshiruar gjithmone: te zgjohej vone. Del shetitje ne ane te detit e neper bulevardet e qytetit; ka nje shtepi ne fshat, te blere me shume sakrifica: aty zbulon qe i pelqen te kujdeset per kopshtin e, dale nga dale, fillon te njohe misterin e luleve e te bimeve.
Tani Manuel ka  gjithe kohen qe deshiron- gjithe kohen e kesaj bote.Harxhon nje pjese te mire te lekeve qe ka kursyer gjate jetes ne udhetime: viziton muzenj te ndryshem - ne dy ore meson ate qe piktoret dhe skulptoret e epokave te ndryshme u jane dashur vite e vite me radhe per ta zhvilluar: te pakten ka iden qe po zhvillon akoma me shume kulturen e tij.Ben m qindra fotografi, dhe ua dergon te gjithe miqeve te tij: ne fun te fundit duhet ta dine qe ai eshte i lumtur!
Kalojne muaj te tjere .Manuel fillon te kuptoje qe kopeshti nuk ndjek te njejtat rregulla qe ndjek njeriu ne jete- bimeve u duhet nje kohe e caktuar per tu rritur, eshte pothuajse e kote te shkoje te shohe se trendafilat kane celur ginxhet e para.
Ne nje moment refleksioni te sinqerte, kupton qe ne udhetimet e tija ka pare vetem paezazhe nga dritarja e autobuzit turistik, nje seri monumentesh te fiksuara na fotografi 6x9.
Ne te vertete,nuk ka mundur kurre te provoje ndonje emocion te vecante:ishte gjithmone i interesuar te bente fotografi apo te memorizonte momente per tua treguar miqeve te tij, ne vend qe te jetonte eksperiencen magjike te faktit qe ndodhej ne nje vend te huaj.
Vazhdon te ndjeke lajmet ne tv, lexon akoma me shume gazeta ( ka me shume kohe te lire tani), e mban veten per nje njeri jashtzakonisht te informuar, ne gjendje te diskutoje per argumente qe me pare nuk kishte kohe te thellesonte..
Do ti pelqente te kishte dike me te cilin mund te ndante opinionet e tij - por te gjithe, jane te zhytur ne lumin e jetes, punojne, kane me mijera probleme, kane zili Manuel per lirine e tij por, ne te njejten kohe, jane te lumtur qe jane te dobishem per shoqerine, dhe qe kane '' pune '' te rendesishme.
Manuel kerkon ngushellim tek femite, te cilet e trajtojne gjithmone me shume respekt dhe dashuri- ka qene nje baba i shkelqyer, nje shembull ndershmerie e dedikimi- edhe pse hanno gjera te tjera per te bere; sigurisht, te marrin pjese ne dreken e te djeles eshte e domosdoshme, nje detyre qe nuk mund ta mungojne.
Dakort, Manuel eshte nje njeri i lire ; shume i informuar, me nje situate ekonomike normale, me nje te shkur perfekte- po tani?? Cfare te beje me gjithe kete liri qe mek sakrifica fitoi? Te gjithe e pershendesin, e lavderojne, por me sa duket askush nuk ka pak kohe per ti dedikuar. Dale nga dale, Manuel fillon te ndjeje trishtimin, eshte e kote- pamvarsisht nga gjithe keto vite te kaluara duke sherbyer familjen dhe shoqerine.
Nje nate nje engjell i del ne enderr. I thote:'' cfare u be me jeten tende?u mundove ta jetoje ne baze te deshirave dhe endrrave te tua?''
Manuel zgjohet: eshte i mbuluar nga djerse te ftohta. Cilat endrra? endrra e tije ishte te merrte diplomen, te kishte femije, ti edukonte,te dilte ne pension, te udhetonte. Perse engjulli ei bene pyetje qe nuk kane kuptim?
Fillon nje dite e re-e gjate. Gazetat.Lajmet ne tv. Kopeshti.Dreka.Pushimi.I dedikohet gjerave qe preferon.
Por ne ate moment, e kupton qe nuk ka deshire per te bere asgje. Manuel eshte nje njeri i lire por i trishtuar, nje hap larg depresionit: me pare, nderkohe qe vitet kalonin, ishte shume i zene per te menduar per kuptimin e jetes. I vine ne mendje ca rrjeshta te nje poeti:
''Kaloi ne jete por nuk jetoi.''
Dhe meqe tashme eshte teper vone per te pranuar dicka te tille, eshte me mire te ndryshoje argument. Liria a fituar me kaq veshtiresi eshte thjesht nje kurbet i maskeruar

----------

